#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  HSP in de Islam.

## mevrouw01

Salaam broeders en zuster,

ik heb een vraag .

Het is namelijk zo dat ik ontzetend met mezelf in de knoop zit. Ik ben half nederlands maar ik hou ontzettend veel van de Islam. Ik ben van kinds af aan al anders dan andere kinderen geweest, en de laatste jaren voel ik me onbegrepen in de wereld, alsof ik hier niet thuishoor omdat ik maar niet kan begrijpen dat mensen elkaar slechte dingen aan kunnen doen. Ik zoek in ed islam hier een oplossing voor en ik ben van mening dat ik getest wordt en mijn geduld op de proef wordt gesteld. Mijn moeder "de nederlandse" heeft ook gezocht naar wat het zou kunnen zijn want ze heeft er namelijk ook last van. Het ongeloof in de mensheid en het niet kunnen begrijpen waarom je niet begrepen wordt. Nou is ze in gesprek geweest bij een ggz instelling en die gaven aan dat ze hooggevoelig is voor prikkelingen buitenaf. Ik link dat weer aan de islam door te denken dat het leven een test is met obstakels op je pad.

Nou is mijn vraag aan julie hoe julie denken over Islam vs HSP ik ben namelijk radeloos. in de westerse maatschappij is het hsp en in de islam zie ik het als testen en heb ook geen idee hoe ik hier mee om moet gaan kan iemand mij hier iets meer over vertellen?

Wel wil ik er bij zeggen dat hsp geen spirituele gedoe is en niets te maken heeft met helderziendheid en voorspellingen!!! 

alvast bedankt,

salaam

----------


## abou-mocro

Salam alaikum zuster. Misschien een rare vraag, maar wat is HSP eigenlijk?

----------


## mevrouw01

haha nee is geen domme vraag :Smilie:  Hsp is dat je oveergevoelig bent voor prikkelingen van buitenaf. bijvoorbeeld dat je heel snel spanning aanvoelt en je ook aanvoelt of een persoon negatief is of niet. dat je je onbegrepen voelt en veel te veel nadenkt. ik zal je een voorbeeld geven van wat ik niet begrijp: Nederland doet er nu alles aan om de vergrijzing tegen te gaan. ze bezuinigen op onderwijs omdat nederland te slim wordt en op zorg zodat de vergrijzing vanzelf afneemt door sterfte. ze noemen zichzelf een democratisch en eerlijk land maar ze gaan wel naar andere landen om diamanten en goud te late graven door arme mensen en maken misbruik van hun situatie.. De slechtheid in de mens begrijp ik gewoon niet. Zulke dingen als je daar is mee laat slepen ben je hooggevoelig voor bepaalde prikkelingen. En zo voel ik dus ook aan wanneer iemand vrolijk doet maar zich eigenlijk verrot voelt. mensen die zich niet op hun gemak voelen wil je een goed gevoel geven en zich thuis laten voelen. k hoop dat je het nu een beetje snapt.. meschien verklaar je me ook totaal gestoord

----------


## abou-mocro

Ik verklaar helemaal je niet als gestoord hoor. Ik snap dat je heel erg ermee zit met al die dingen die om je heen gebeuren wat op zich logisch is. Al die dingen negatieve en slechte dingen die je hoort en ziet. Maar de dingen die jij noemt zijn puur materialistisch. Zoals bezuinigingen en zo. Als ik naar het nieuws kijk en zie wat voor regelingen genomen worden, ja daar word ik niet vrolijk van. Maar Dat is niet het einde van de wereld. Dit leven is tijdelijk en is bedoeld om beproefd te worden. Ik snap dat je weinig positieve dingen hoort , maar de duivel maakt daar misbruik van. Zoek je toevlucht bij Allah de verhevene, en maak smeekbeden om het voor je vergemakkelijken . 
Zelf heb ik ook wat klote dingen meegemaakt, en het doet me pijn als ik terugdenk maar het leven gaat door. Er komt een dag dat je al dingen verlaat en loslaat, en het gaat om geloof en je daden en niets anders. 

Ik hoop dat ik je goed heb begrepen.
Wasalam alaikum

----------


## Sadia-Chantal

ik kan je hier niet bij helpen helaas maar hoop dat er wat meer mensen zijn die er wel over willen praten met je  :Smilie:

----------


## Iznogoodh

> haha nee is geen domme vraag Hsp is dat je oveergevoelig bent voor prikkelingen van buitenaf. bijvoorbeeld dat je heel snel spanning aanvoelt en je ook aanvoelt of een persoon negatief is of niet. dat je je onbegrepen voelt en veel te veel nadenkt. ik zal je een voorbeeld geven van wat ik niet begrijp: Nederland doet er nu alles aan om de vergrijzing tegen te gaan. ze bezuinigen op onderwijs omdat nederland te slim wordt en op zorg zodat de vergrijzing vanzelf afneemt door sterfte. ze noemen zichzelf een democratisch en eerlijk land maar ze gaan wel naar andere landen om diamanten en goud te late graven door arme mensen en maken misbruik van hun situatie.. De slechtheid in de mens begrijp ik gewoon niet. Zulke dingen als je daar is mee laat slepen ben je hooggevoelig voor bepaalde prikkelingen. En zo voel ik dus ook aan wanneer iemand vrolijk doet maar zich eigenlijk verrot voelt. mensen die zich niet op hun gemak voelen wil je een goed gevoel geven en zich thuis laten voelen. k hoop dat je het nu een beetje snapt.. meschien verklaar je me ook totaal gestoord


En dat is niet de enige. Die intense haat tegen democratie kom je alleen bij religieus gedeformeerden tegen die het niet kunnen verdragen dat hun religie het hier niet voor het zeggen heeft.

----------


## M'barek

Salam zuster,

HSP is mij zeker bekend. Ik ben zelf ook HSP, weet ik sinds 2 jaar. Hooggevoeligheid is een bijzonder iets, je zintuigen en gevoel zijn gewoon scherper en verder ontwikkeld dan andere mensen. Dat is NORMAAL! Je moet er mee leren omgaan zodat het een gunst is ipv een last. In de islaam is heel veel bekend hierover. In de islaam is het juist dat je gelooft, door te zien met je hart ipv met je ogen  :knipoog:  

Het is jou gunst!

Groet, Mbarek

----------


## M'barek

Salam zuster, ik weet sinds april 2014 dat ik hooggevoelig ben, ik heb sindsdien enorme veranderings slagen gemaakt in me leven die ervoor gezorgd hebben dat ik me nu superrrrrrrrr goed voel al hamduliah wa shuker! Ik zou je graag willen helpen, marhaba! 
groet, Mbarek

----------


## rock

Salam,

Gebruik het in je voordeel, niet iedereen is gezegend met een soort van 6e zintuig.

----------

